# I sat in a Tesla last night



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I sat in the Tesla "SUV" and the model 3. The Tesla SUV is amazing and very comfortable. Everything is designed uniquely on the vehicle it's almost like it's literally from another planet. Anyway I didn't drive it, but I definitely am impressed. I would drop $70,000 on a new one in an instant if I ever get out of this rideshare gig and make 6 digit's a year, or more. I probably would do rideshare in it just because I wanted to drive the vehicle.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I've seen a few with Uber trade dress. Can't imagine you'd make enough off this to justify it though.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

When I went to Vegas.... a tesl driving for lyft pick me up. It was old guy retired, and did it for a few hours a week.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I got picked up in a Model X when I ordered an XL to move a few things. Very nice ride, but not much trunk space at all. Wouldn't even call it an SUV, more comparable in size to a crossover.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> I got picked up in a Model X when I ordered an XL to move a few things. Very nice ride, but not much trunk space at all. Wouldn't even call it an SUV, more comparable in size to a crossover.


Yeah you're 100% right it's more like a crossover.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Yeah you're 100% right it's more like a crossover.


A crossover with third row seating?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> A crossover with third row seating?


We had to put those seats down just to have enough room.

I mean c'mon, my crappy Sonata has more trunk space.

Did leave him a $20 cash tip for his troubles, but would prefer an actual SUV or minivan next time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've seen a few with Uber trade dress. Can't imagine you'd make enough off this to justify it though.


Highly doubtful you make a profit in a Tesla. A guy noprisoners( I think that's he name) on here drives one for mostly high end cash rides, with some lyft luxury rides in the mix.



Thepeoplewearent said:


> A crossover with third row seating?


There are a lot of crossovers with third rows now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay maybe i'm a crazy man. So if it cost $70,000....say over 10 years time then you spend $7,000/year on the car. At these rates it would be difficult to make a profit, but if they went up by 25-30% then maybe you could. I think it all depends on how long those expensive batteries would last. I don't think they would last long enough to make a huge profit though. The new battery would cost $10,000 from what I read, but costs could come down eventually. Maybe $3,000 for a battery in the future would change total costs. Oil changes would save alot of money alone.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> When I went to Vegas.... a tesl driving for lyft pick me up. It was old guy retired, and did it for a few hours a week.


His friends got tired of being offered trips in his "ego machine", so he decided to uber on the side.

Its not about the money, but about collecting "cool car dude".



June132017 said:


> Okay maybe i'm a crazy man. So if it cost $70,000....say over 10 years time then you spend $7,000/year on the car. At these rates it would be difficult to make a profit, but if they went up by 25-30% then maybe you could. I think it all depends on how long those expensive batteries would last. I don't think they would last long enough to make a huge profit though. The new battery would cost $10,000 from what I read, but costs could come down eventually. Maybe $3,000 for a battery in the future would change total costs. Oil changes would save alot of money alone.


Range anxiety is not worth it.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> A crossover with third row seating?


That seating is for babies, not adults. You feel insanely cramped in that third row.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Okay maybe i'm a crazy man. So if it cost $70,000....say over 10 years time then you spend $7,000/year on the car. At these rates it would be difficult to make a profit, but if they went up by 25-30% then maybe you could. I think it all depends on how long those expensive batteries would last. I don't think they would last long enough to make a huge profit though. The new battery would cost $10,000 from what I read, but costs could come down eventually. Maybe $3,000 for a battery in the future would change total costs. Oil changes would save alot of money alone.


 people with model x, don't care about depreciation, it is a hobby vehicle for them. Most of them in the top 5% income bracket.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

The X is more like 100K. the S starts at around 70.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've seen a few with Uber trade dress. Can't imagine you'd make enough off this to justify it though.


The idea is to be able to Pay for it using your Uber income while working a regular job


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've seen a few with Uber trade dress. Can't imagine you'd make enough off this to justify it though.


Was in FL a week ago, saw Tesla, Mercedes, BMW and a few other expensive cars Ubering. No SUV Tesla though.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I sat in the Tesla "SUV" and the model 3. The Tesla SUV is amazing and very comfortable. Everything is designed uniquely on the vehicle it's almost like it's literally from another planet. Anyway I didn't drive it, but I definitely am impressed. I would drop $70,000 on a new one in an instant if I ever get out of this rideshare gig and make 6 digit's a year, or more. I probably would do rideshare in it just because I wanted to drive the vehicle.


If u made $100k annually you'd purchase a $70k vehicle ?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I sat in the Tesla "SUV" and the model 3. The Tesla SUV is amazing and very comfortable. Everything is designed uniquely on the vehicle it's almost like it's literally from another planet. Anyway I didn't drive it, but I definitely am impressed. I would drop $70,000 on a new one in an instant if I ever get out of this rideshare gig and make 6 digit's a year, or more. I probably would do rideshare in it just because I wanted to drive the vehicle.


Imagine thinking you can buy a new Model X for $70k...

Recently rode from Dallas to Houston in a 2016.5 Model S 90D. I'm sure a $18k Toyota Corolla would be more comfortable to ride in the back of. The back seat has all the comfort of a park bench. Considering that model is a comparable price to large luxury sedans, they sure didn't care too much about passenger comfort. I won't even get into the two twenty minute recharge stops during the normal half gas tank ICE car.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Musk is a genius, how dare you!


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Musk is a genius, how dare you!


I don't doubt how smart he is, I doubt the value of the vehicle he's selling. He sounds like a handful of person to work with/for based on the tales of his time with X.com and Paypal.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> That seating is for babies, not adults. You feel insanely cramped in that third row.


I'm not sure about the Tesla, but I drive a Mitsubishi CUV for XL. Indeed it is tight in that third row. But during the day mainly kids go back there and at night everyone is too drunk to care.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

June132017 said:


> "Okay maybe i'm a crazy man. So if it cost $70,000....say over 10 years time then you spend $7,000/year on the car..."


They are using Tesla Model S cars as taxis over in Europe now. Many of those have hundreds of thousands of miles on them.

They've been out for a good ten years now, so...


----------

